# 16 to kid at some point!



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Tally: 11 doelings, 7 bucklings

I've got 17 girlies who went out with the buck between mid July and Mid August last year. Unfortunately no babies yet, it seems the buck decided he was on vacation from work that month! But with the exception of two—one definitely not in kid and one presumably pregnant but with no udder—they are all now getting closer! We've got some rather large udders going on to say he least, especially in the boer X girlies. So I figured I might as well add my girls on here too, because let's face it, there's no such thing as too many kids! (Right?)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yay! I can’t wait to see kid pictures.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding  Any photos of the does?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Good luck!!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Here are some fatty photos  Also keep an ear out everyone, it looks like Fern MIGHT be going into labour... (though she might be too early, I sure hope not)


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

It seems this website is lucky!! One more little girlie!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

A DOELING! Congratulations!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats! :storkgirl:


----------



## Sue Kemp (Jan 25, 2018)

Congratulations :kid:


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Considering our buck's track record is primarily males, I am absolutely thrilled!! Shame it's a single but I think I'm going to have my hands full anyway!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

yipppppppy!!!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Update: kid is now known as Himmon Aravalli, AKA VeeVee.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!! Love the name


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Yay!!! Love the name


Supposedly it's a mountain range in India or something :happygoat:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your first kid of 2018! I hope the other gals all have simple births of healthy twin does!

What made you think she was early? You wrote they were only with the buck until mid-August? so they should all be due right now, right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Congratulations on your first kid of 2018! I hope the other gals all have simple births of healthy twin does!
> 
> What made you think she was early? You wrote they were only with the buck until mid-August? so they should all be due right now, right?


She'd actually been with him since about March? But aborted and he didn't catch her again until five months ago, it seems. Her udder is tiny and she didn't have any lengthening vulva. Plus she hardly looked pregnant. But now I know baby at least has full fur and teeth so she's not as early as one we had before!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Also she's currently about 9lb. Tiny single girl compared to her siblings last year!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Can we all just congratulate Sage on her A*** delivery of twin girlies! Three pushes and done! Wonderful girl, so proud!! <3


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So cute, congratulations! I’ll take the paint if you don’t mind...


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Himmon Candy and Himmon Apple are their names. Now to decide which is which...


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats on getting a couple more doelings!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Congrats on getting a couple more doelings!


It's unnerving! This is pretty much three more doelings than I expected to get all season! :haha:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww they are so sweet! Congrats! I definitely love that paint!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute, congrats.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> Aww they are so sweet! Congrats! I definitely love that paint!


Isn't she gorgeous though? Not show marked but she's a girlie so who cares?! XD


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Super cute


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Listen out everyone, Willow looks like she might be thinking about going into labor... (don't hold me to that though, am still waiting on definitive evidence!!)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ooooo. Exciting! Keep us posted!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, so far she's still crossing her legs... just what looks like little contractions still but I'm keeping an eye.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

We're finally going! And she gets a contraction and runs away xD Poor girl, it's quite funny


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is she a FF? I always feel bad (while laughing) when they go into labor and are totally confused by what’s going on lol I hope she doesn’t keep you waiting for too long!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

TooManyBoers said:


> Isn't she gorgeous though? Not show marked but she's a girlie so who cares?! XD


You can't show paint marked boers where you live? Only traditionals?


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Is she a FF? I always feel bad (while laughing) when they go into labor and are totally confused by what's going on lol I hope she doesn't keep you waiting for too long!


No, this is her third! Silly doe!

Regardless we've got one little boy out so far. Trying not to get my hopes up for another kid in case it doesn't happen (since he's a part bred). Will post pictures when I know more of what's going on.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> You can't show paint marked boers where you live? Only traditionals?


As far as I know. Paints are classed as commercial, so...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

TooManyBoers said:


> As far as I know. Paints are classed as commercial, so...


Interesting! In the U.S. paints and dappled and black traditionals, etc. can all be registered and shown in their respective classes.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Interesting! In the U.S. paints and dappled and black traditionals, etc. can all be registered and shown in their respective classes.


Yeah, I am hoping the same will happen here eventually because getting a spotty boer buck is my dream xD


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Clever mummy Willow with her two new boys! Name wise I'm thinking Milo and Max—no prefix sadly since part bred boys can't be registered, but they're cute all the same! Don't quite know where those markings came from, both parents are traditional!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!! Oh my word, they are SO cute!!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay, congrats!!!!! They are super cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, so cute.


----------



## Sue Kemp (Jan 25, 2018)

TooManyBoers said:


> Clever mummy Willow with her two new boys! Name wise I'm thinking Milo and Max-no prefix sadly since part bred boys can't be registered, but they're cute all the same! Don't quite know where those markings came from, both parents are traditional!


Congratulations, they are gorgeous.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, Squiffy's Mum (that's what we call her, don't know her real name) has just gone into labour. Keep an ear out! (Literally, she's being wonderfully opinionated about the whole thing right now)

EDIT: turns out her name is Juniper. Doesn't suit her at all.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, two more little boys to join the herd! Again part breeds and not as chunky as yesterday's, so they'll probably be dinner, but glad it's twins at least! Plus she didn't really have any contractions for some reason so honestly, I'm just glad all three are alive and well. Picture coming soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Here we go. Ignore the yellow spray. Mum managed to spread one perfect circle on the shoulder all over their bodies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

To cute.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray for babies!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Well done Toffee for her first little baby, and a doeling at that! Name ideas based on mumma's name, anyone?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Toffee Crunch?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Toffee has one of the sweetest faces. Love it


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

TooManyBoers said:


> Well done Toffee for her first little baby, and a doeling at that! Name ideas based on mumma's name, anyone?


Truffle, Treat, Twix


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Carmel?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is so cute. Coffee rhymes


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Both mom and baby are cute.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

They are! Sadly I forgot to post that her sister kidded a single doeling the next morning, but here's Treacle and Aurora at two days old!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Aww. Adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Clever little Ginger has give us her first baby this morning! Ever so proud! Also keep an eye out, looks like Gypsy is also going into labour!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Aww. Cute little kid. Buck or Doe?


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> Aww. Cute little kid. Buck or Doe?


Little buckling. He's now called Basil. We also got two more doelings named Orange and Blossom and another buckling who I'm going to call Snoopy. Phew, what a day!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

So nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay, congrats! Super cute


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

You should add these to the tally


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute, congrats.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, we had two more girls kid yesterday and two are just going into labour. Keep an eye out for photos in a while!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very busy, can't wait to see pics.
That is after you get some rest of course.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Very busy, can't wait to see pics.
> That is after you get some rest of course.


Haha lord knows I needed it! Here's the lineup...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow you are super busy! I had to play catchup as I haven't been able to get on here much in the last week! Congrats on all of the beautiful mom's and babies! Hopefully you'll get to catch your breath soon! Kidding season is so awesome, but so exhausting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, even mama, love her expression. 
It is like look what I got.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

My girls are very expressive indeed! On which note, one seems to have aborted today (3 months?) but another's just had a little girl. So only one more to go, phew! As much as I criticised my buck, when he remembered his job he did it well!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Here we go


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute. 

I am sorry your other doe aborted.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> How cute.
> 
> I am sorry your other doe aborted.


Yeah, it's sad  If anything though she isn't an overly grand goat and at least all the better girls kidded fine. I'm going to sell her and her friend in a few months when they're all weaned (friend being the last goat to kid above).


----------

